# What is growing in my tank?



## zrquincy (Jan 5, 2012)

I recently bought a fish and 3 cichlids to go with it. I feed them blood worms and spirulina pellets. So far everything has been running smoothly, this morning when i turned on my fish tank all of the bits of food that weren't eaten had this spider web looking stuff on it and i was wondering what it is and does it harm my tank?

I wasn't sure how to preview the pictures so here is the link.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/33587/album/whats-3138/


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

White fuzzy stuff is usually a fungus.
Do you vacuum the gravel when you do your water changes?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I would definitively vacuum the gravel and get any of the uneaten food out. If it forms fungus on it it can be a real pain to get rid of. Once the fungus is formed it can spread through out the substrate and other parts of the aquarium.


----------



## zrquincy (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't vacuumed the water yet, i just got the tank a week ago and got the fish last friday.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I would still at least try and get the un eaten bloodworms out of there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zrquincy (Jan 5, 2012)

Can it hurt my fish?


----------



## zrquincy (Jan 5, 2012)

*Mold!*

I have a 29 gallon fish tank that has a mold problem, i just vacuumed it and was wondering if there is a quicker more effective way to take car of the mold problem..


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Are you sure it's mold? It could be a bacterial bloom. A picture would be helpful if you can post one here.


----------



## zrquincy (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/33587/album/whats-3138/

Its on all left over food that isnt eaten


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

zrquincy said:


> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/33587/album/whats-3138/
> 
> Its on all left over food that isnt eaten


 
Reduce the amount of food offered and vaccum the gravel with each weekly water change.;-)


----------



## PRIMESIX (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree, vacume the gravel with every water change and make sure you do not over feed the fish. Many problems can develope by over feeding and not cleaning you tank properly, it's best to get into a good aquarium cleaning habit.


----------



## zrquincy (Jan 5, 2012)

k thanks


----------



## flight50 (Sep 30, 2008)

If you just got your tank, your tank is not cycled. Be careful with feedings. Your tank is already at risk and this will complicate things more if you over do it.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

True. If food is falling to the bottom and not being eaten, and you see it with fungus (the white cotton stuff), it means you are over-feeding. Feed once daily, only what the fish clean up within a few minutes. 

This is where snails are a blessing; they will eat any bits of food you can't see. And help bacteria by breaking it down into smaller bits for the bacteria to break down into nutrients.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I have merged the two threads on the same subject from the same member, so there may be some overlapping posts.

Byron.


----------

